# Gabby's First Hunt Practice



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

FINALLY!!!! We got out to the grounds and did a little training. It was still pretty cold but not too bad a day. 

When I got Gabby out of the car I think it took about 2 minutes for her instincts to kick in and figure out what she was going to do. She has NEVER behaved like this. She was LEAPING in the air, barked a couple times she wanted to play. She did settle and behave but I was a bit surprised. 

She was probably the third dog to run. They were using remote wingers. We kept her closer than most dogs since she is a puppy, and her first time. The first winger was not working so they threw that bumper, she got it and came back but ran right past me. Ok first off... forgot the long leash :doh: She has been great on the returning at the park so now I know when the stakes are raised she gets over stimulated. Something we can work on. Second bumper was further out maybe 50 yards, and again Gabber nailed it, and again... she ran right past me. Last bumper was farther still and she got that one clean too. No there was no cover but I was thrilled how fast and straight she ran out. 

Later we did some more bumpers with her, the hunt group moved on to water. We chose to pass as it was only 45 degrees out. My dogs are not preparing for a test. We got pictures (attached) in this work. She actually improved about coming to me, she realized she would get more bumpers. It also was the first time she saw the big bumpers she handled them better than I thought she would. 

It was so fun to see her heredity/breeding come through. She knew just what to do. So much fun. We may train with our Golden Retriever club this coming Sat if the weather is ok. I am tired of rain and cold. We will see. 

You can see in the one picture I look like a hockey goalie trying to catch the puck. LOL

Go Gabby!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

She looks great - especially the pics where all four feet are off the ground<: 

I'm going to guess this was Saturday? Because I got sunburn yesterday... and the boy refused to come out of his shady spot in the dirt mound.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes it was Sat. I too got a little burned yesterday. It felt so nice... about time! Of course tomorrow AM when I go to work it is supposed to be 37 again... sigh


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Atta girl Gabby! Nothing like field.work and good weather to chase away the lingering winter blues.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wait until the birds come out....you ain't seen nothin' yet with Gabby!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

She's looking great! Instincts are great to see


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Look at her go!!! I can see all the enthusiasm and energy coming through just from the pictures - she is totally in her element! Glad that her first training was a great experience!! Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Isn't field work a blast! Like Barb said, wait until the birds come out, then watch out!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Isn't field work a blast! Like Barb said, wait until the birds come out, then watch out!


That might be this weekend. IF the weather cooperates. My friend who is a member of the club too, is going to bring some ducks for Gabby. I need to remember my long line. Gabby is very birdy, my concern his she will miss handle the birds. I don't want her eating them. :doh: 

We have been working on hold, and she can walk in distraction holding her paint roller or bumper. We need to get on to CC and FF. 

I plan to call my trainer too and get schedule some regular sessions for a few weeks.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! She looks like a cute little pistol!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Go Gabby Go! Looks like she had a blast!


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

Yay, Gabby! Way to get those bumpers! I hope my and Grover's first retrieving class goes so well.

- Tania


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOOO HOOOO!!!! She looks like she is having a blast! I hope she gets to get some birds this weekend! That will be F-U-N!!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

When Radar was young he would actually be shaking in the holding blind in anticipation of getting to run the setup and at Hunt Tests he really got pumped. They just absolutely LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## greg (Apr 22, 2011)

You did exactly the right thing in not putting her in that cold water.
I will hunt my dogs in icy water and they dont notice it a bit, but if you train in it, they soon get a negative attitude about that cold water.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

> but if you train in it, they soon get a negative attitude about that cold water


Gabby's second time ever near water was a dock jumping event indoors in February. The water was out of a fire hydrant. It was COLD (45 degrees). We wanted her to put her feet in, get used to the ramp not swim necessarily. She DOVE in, and didn't want to come out. She swam several times, but truth is I agree with you which is why we didn't. Just Gabby would have wanted to. She did try to go swimming last weekend at our trainers, in her pond, with snow coming down. We just had to keep calling her out.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

She does look like she is having fun! What a good little girl!!


----------

